# Do I need to introduce insects?



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Currently, my hedgehog eats a mix of spikes delight and fat cat natural balance. 

Do I need to give insects? And why?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, I would say you do. Hedgehogs are insectivores in the wild - insects are their primary food source, though they do eat a variety of things. I believe insects should be included in their diet at the very least as treats, if not a larger part of the diet. It's a natural food source for them. I think not offering them would be akin to not offering veggies to a guinea pig or rabbit because they're getting balanced pellets.

(And I know of a breeder who would honestly like to just turn down potential adopters who don't want to feed insects to their insectivorous animal. She feels quite strongly about the subject & I agree with her.)

Edit: Wanted to add that I do know there's some situations where people have tried to offer numerous different insects & their hedgehog turns them all down. While I wouldn't take that as an absolute sign to give up (& would recommend continuing to offer them occasionally to see if hedgie changes their mind), I view that as a completely different situation than an owner actively refusing to give insects because of their own reasons, whatever they may be.


----------

